# Netherlands: Flatshare and registration headache



## carlaz (Nov 2, 2010)

I've made up my mind that i wish to move to the Netherlands now that my post-grad days has finished in the UK. 

I read up on the different items i need to sort out e.g. register with local council and immigration which allows me to obtain a sofi number so i can pay taxes (never been so desperate to pay tax). To register i need a contract with the landlord. 

Now 99% of flat shares in Amsterdam wont let you register as apparently landlords get stung for some tax. This is causing me a headache because if i cant work then there is no point me moving there. 

I spoke to one person who told you can obtain a temporary sofi number which will allow me to work for 3 months. After these 3 months i can try my luck with registration and might get lucky and not need to prove permanent address which i cannot do if the landlords don't give you a contract. If that fails i dont know what other options i have. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how i can around this problem of registration? Is there a way i can fool the council or is there some other document i could us to get registered? Is it just a problem in Amsterdam? Or is it countrywide problem?


----------



## jkveenstra (Feb 7, 2011)

Hopefully you found the answer already. I found this on the internet:

Foreigners receive a BSN (personal tax number) upon registration with the municipality (gemeente). Where one registers is dependent on the following: 

Those who have come to the Netherlands as a highly skilled migrant can arrange registration at the Expatcenter. The BSN will be sent per post. 

Those not in the Netherlands as a skilled migrant, can arrange a BSN when they register with the Municipality. 

Those who work in the Netherlands but don’t live here must apply to the Tax and Customs Administration (Belastingdienst) in Heerlen for a BSN. 

I found this on the iamsterdam website.

I hope this helps.


----------

